

Ask HN: Company wants one week test phase - pickled

Hey,<p>I am interviewing lots of companies and most of them are interested, but the one with the most interesting project for me wants to do a trial period. How can deal with this situation? I am fairly certain the trial will go well, but at the same time I don&#x27;t want to hurt my chances with other companies.<p>UPDATES:<p>Answering a few questions: The company is willing to pay, of course, and they are incredibly nice. They had a developer leaving very prematurely, hence this new step in their hiring process.<p>When I said this would hurt my chances with other companies, its because I already got some offers down, and they expect to hear sooner than a week. Declining those is a risk.
======
bsaunder
It depends a lot on unmentioned details. What's the opportunity cost for you
(what are you giving up to go for a one-week trial)? Why would you think it
would hurt your chances with other companies? I'd imagine they would pay you.
If not, that's a bit of a red flag against the culture.

If the opportunity costs aren't too great, I'd go for it. But I'd make sure it
was clear that it was a bi-directional arrangement. I'd be evaluating their
culture and my potential co-workers as well to see if that would be a mutually
beneficial long term solution. At the end of the week I'd be able to make a
more informed decision if the work environment would work out for me.

Not sure how to deal with the compensation on that, maybe 1099 if you are in
the US.

I'd look at it (as much of life) as a positive learning experience. Even if
you learn nothing technically, every interaction with someone is a chance to
see alternate perspectives. In the long run, that's highly valuable.

Pro tip: this should have been posted as a "Ask HN:" not so much "Help me
out:". Also I believe this has been asked here before over the years. You
might to well to research some of those posts.

~~~
pickled
I actually tried, but couldn't get the keywords right for the search.

Excellent feedback.

------
czbond
Ask a few questions, and make a few demands (because they're implicitly making
one of you).... 1) A trial is not uncommon - it may mean they're skittish of
any hire do to past history. Find out exactly WHY they want to do a trial, so
that you can make sure to address all of those points while you work. [Eg: did
the last guy quit, have poor skills, etc] 2) Determine if you will get paid
and have an officer sign something stating the amount, and when it would be
due. How is up to you. For consulting projects, I've agreed to X deliverables
up front - with a pre-payment fee of 50% and 50% due on completion. Keep the
scoping small.

------
dragonbonheur
You said they had the most interesting project. That's less uncertainty in
your life. They are giving you a shot: even less uncertainty in your life.
What do you have from the other companies? Interest, but still uncertainty.

Always move away from uncertainty.

Edit: taking your update into consideration, still move away from uncertainty
and take the (next best) offer at the place that suits you best. What could
you do in a week anyway? Or what could you learn about their processes in a
week? A good test drive takes a month.

